
What Bear markets look like - mathattack
https://avc.com/2018/11/what-bear-markets-look-like/
======
sharemywin
I think the problem is the SEC killed cypto, at least in the united states.
The idea of anyone being able to buy in early to a technology platform was
huge. the idea of needing 15 forms of idea and incurring huge taxes and/or
going to jail if you a platform dev...not so much.

